
Show HN: Jsonbox.io V2 – Free HTTP-based JSON storage with private box - vasanthv
https://jsonbox.io
======
aliswe
I really like this. Minimalistic. I'll try to make an adapter for my .net core
cms to connect here, this evening.

~~~
vasanthv
Thank you. :) You are welcome to add it to the wrappers section of the readme.

~~~
aliswe
Went well, will need some small bugfixes before it can be added.

[https://github.com/cloudy-cms/cloudy-cms-addon-
jsonbox](https://github.com/cloudy-cms/cloudy-cms-addon-jsonbox)

